

San Francisco's PD has an 'Instagram officer' and hiring tech-savvy cops - ourmandave
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/san-franciscos-police-department-instagram-143710899.html

======
a3n
cstross's Rule 34 has a police unit whose job it is to surf the net looking
for questionable content.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_34_%28novel%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_34_%28novel%29)

